# Dark Muscovado?



## dicko (23/7/04)

I was kindly given a packet of "natural unrefined Dark Muscovado Cane Sugar" from the Jovial Monk ( thanks Tom and Luke ) and I wonder has anyone used this in there brews and if so what styles of beer would this be be suitable for inclusion.

Being "dark", I would assume maybe Stouts or Porters and if this is the case what quantities would one suggest?

Cheers


----------



## Doc (23/7/04)

I've used Dark Muscovado sugar in my Xmas Bender beer a couple of years ago. It was great in the beer which was a Dark Belgian Strong Ale.
I've recently used Light Muscovado sugar in my latest Saison. Will be racking that this weekend.
So to answer your question for the Dark Muscovado definitely a darker beer like a Porter or Dark Belgian. I take it you have the 500gr Billingtons packets ? so use the whole packet.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dicko (23/7/04)

Yes, Thanks for your comments Doc,
that is exactly what I have.
I will give it a go in a porter as I am not that fond of belgian strong ales.
I will certainly have a range of Porters in my file with a Rye Porter courtesy of Grumpy Thomas, the Muscovado from the JM and two others that I have made up myself.
Cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (23/7/04)

people have used the dark muscovado in bitters & pale ales 

use the whole packet in a stout and get a slight molasses ot 'rummy" taste

i like to eat lumps of it, tastes incredible 

JM


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/7/07)

Can anyone who has used this sugar tell me if there is a limit in the amount to be used in an AG beer.
Thinking of using 500grams in a Baltic Porter, OG 1090.

C&B
TDA


----------



## neonmeate (6/7/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Can anyone who has used this sugar tell me if there is a limit in the amount to be used in an AG beer.
> Thinking of using 500grams in a Baltic Porter, OG 1090.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



no limit! as long as you have enough roast flavours to balance it out. it is tasty stuff. ive used it in a few standard porters and a baltic. the muscovado molasses sugar is good too in a dark beer, used that in an old pec sort of thing.

on the other hand i fucked up my rochefort 8 clone by using dark muscovado instead of dark candi - it's got some strong molasses flavours that need a roasty grainbill to work alongside


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/7/07)

neonmeate said:


> no limit! as long as you have enough roast flavours to balance it out. it is tasty stuff. ive used it in a few standard porters and a baltic. the muscovado molasses sugar is good too in a dark beer, used that in an old pec sort of thing.
> 
> on the other hand i fucked up my rochefort 8 clone by using dark muscovado instead of dark candi - it's got some strong molasses flavours that need a roasty grainbill to work alongside



Thanks for that neonmeate.
I haven't really come up with a full recipe as yet, just thinking about brewing one. Would Chocolate and Carafa 2 be sufficient as far as roast grains go. Maybe 2% of each in the grist or should I be aiming higher?

I bought some of the Dark Belgian Candi Sugar from G&G just for that beer as well. It will be the first time I have used the authentic stuff. Brewing the Duch blokes version.

C&B
TDA


----------



## neonmeate (8/7/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thanks for that neonmeate.
> I haven't really come up with a full recipe as yet, just thinking about brewing one. Would Chocolate and Carafa 2 be sufficient as far as roast grains go. Maybe 2% of each in the grist or should I be aiming higher?
> 
> I bought some of the Dark Belgian Candi Sugar from G&G just for that beer as well. It will be the first time I have used the authentic stuff. Brewing the Duch blokes version.
> ...



i think that'll be all right... let us know how it goes.
hope the liquid stuff goes well for you. ill be brewing for the first time with the soft dark candi from ross tomorrow.


----------

